# Lake Corpus Christi



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm down in Corpus preparing for a turnaround
(without my boat) and would like to go catfishing before we start working 
7-10s for a month.
Any good guide services on this lake??
thanks


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Can somebody hook a brother up????????????


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Not many guide services on this lake......


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

All I need is ONE............


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Broken Rod Guide Service 361-547-5046 Only one I know of and primarily bass fishing. Anyway, give em a call. Know of some a little north of there on Choke


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

I want to go fishing at least one day before we go

into hell for 30 days.

I've fished Choke a few times.

I am not above driving to Three Rivers, too.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Give Captain Larry Westbrook with Fighting Lady Guide Service a call. 361-533-3475. I know he has been catching at Coke Canyon. Best of luck with the t/a, be safe. We just finished up several at Valero.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

PM chiefcharlie


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

For Choke, you can also contact Michael Ryno (Catfish_addiction). He guides on Choke and is a stand up guy.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I live on the Lake...what info do you need. Below the dam you can walk down and fish the river....flatheads and gar down there. Crappie and cats can be had off the Sunrise beach Peirs. Off our peirs with 6-10" gaspergoo were getting into some 10+lb cats. I'm not a huge freshwater fisherman, but if you need a pal to soak some Zote with let me know.


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

I Would be happy to take you out on Choke Canyon!! We've been catching some of the sweatest Blue Cats you ever tasted out of deep water, check out my site at www.txcatfish.com . I promise you will have a great time. call me if your interested, or if you just want to talk fishing.


----------

